# 50 Schwinn Phantom Project



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Jul 21, 2019)

So...I’m starting with a 50 frame with only a kickstand and an AS seat clamp. I’m going to familiarize myself with the correct parts to rebuild this bike so pardon any obvious and newbie questions that I may ask.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 21, 2019)

You could start by posting some pix, But ask away. Razin.


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Jul 21, 2019)

Serial #G166989 June 26, 1950


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Jul 21, 2019)

I started picking up a few pieces. What would be the correct crank? I’ve seen some with numbers on one side with the AS&CO on the other side


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 21, 2019)

Any dx or middle weight crank would work. Good luck. Your off and running. Razin.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 22, 2019)

Thru most of the 50's the cranks had the AS & CO and sometimes a part number on the other side.


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Jul 22, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Thru most of the 50's the cranks had the AS & CO and sometimes a part number on the other side.



Can the part numbers on the cranks be decoded? I’ve seen some with about 5 numbers and another with just a number 1.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 22, 2019)

Happy hunting,, im also building a 50 phantom! Have cash ready, phantoms get pricey for nice stuff! I started with frame and fork plus a few smalls.


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks, I know it’s not the smartest thing to do...it’s what I do. I went from building a 65 Fastback Mustang to restoring a 56 Travel Trailer. 

I like learning about things and chasing down the parts.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jul 22, 2019)

Can’t wait to see your progress as you pull things together!  Hope that you will post some updates and welcome.


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Jul 22, 2019)

Rides4Fun said:


> Can’t wait to see your progress as you pull things together!  Hope that you will post some updates and welcome.



Thanks! I will.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 28, 2019)

Pm sent


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 30, 2019)

Bill in Bama said:


> Happy hunting,, im also building a 50 phantom! Have cash ready, phantoms get pricey for nice stuff! I started with frame and fork plus a few smalls.


----------

